# Deputy Sheriff Roger Rice



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff

Roger Rice

Laurens County Sheriff's Office, South Carolina

End of Watch: Thursday, July 14, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 29
Tour of Duty: 1 year, 7 months
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: July 13, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Shot and wounded

Deputy Sheriff Roger Rice was shot and killed as he and other deputies searched for a murder suspect at approximately 11:55 pm.

Officers from the Fountain Inn Police Department had requested assistance from the sheriff's office to locate the man, who had just murdered his girlfriend. Deputies and officers located the man near his home on Barrel Stave Road in Clinton. As they attempted to take him into custody he opened fire, fatally wounding Deputy Rice. Other officers on the scene returned fire and wounded the subject before taking him into custody.

Deputy Rice had served with the Laurens County Sheriff's Office for 18 months. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Laurens County Sheriff's Office
216 W Main Street
PO Box 68
Laurens, SC 29360

Phone: (864) 984-4967


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy


----------



## specialstate (Aug 9, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## daddybear80 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rip Brother.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP deputy rice.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

